
Show HN: Starter files for GitHub issues and PR templates - tylucaskelley
https://github.com/tylucaskelley/github-templates
======
tylucaskelley
Hi, author here! Would appreciate any feedback. Tried to make these general
enough for any project and as thorough as possible. Using it in one of my own
repos right now:
[https://github.com/tylucaskelley/osx](https://github.com/tylucaskelley/osx)

